# I am going to be a director!



## woahlookitsme (Jan 6, 2013)

I just have some exciting news. The director for the Tan Club in District 4 no longer raises tans and so the President of our club asked me if I would take over! It's not too much work but I think its pretty cool! I get to write articles for our breed newsletter and get in contact with all the Tan members from surrounding states. It's just one more thing I get to put on my resume 

As if I don't already have alot lol


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 6, 2013)

Thats awesome! Congrats, best of luck to you. It sounds like you are very dedicated to your buns!!!


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 7, 2013)

grats!


----------



## whitelop (Jan 7, 2013)

Congratulations Sarah! Thats pretty cool!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 7, 2013)

Cool, and Congrats!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats! That's amazing!


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 7, 2013)

That is GREAT!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## kmaben (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cool and congratulations! YAY


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you!  I'm pretty excited about it and already sent in my first article for our newsletter! I might come on here for more ideas later  

Voting from the board ends on Thursday and ill know if I got it on Friday


----------



## wendymac (Jan 8, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's awesome!!!! And that means you'll be at the 2013 ARBA Convention for sure, right??


----------



## majorv (Jan 8, 2013)

Proud of you, and I know you'll do a good job!:woohoo


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol well we weren't planning on it. I'm still not sure yet :/


----------



## Jaded (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 9, 2013)

What a great opportunity! Congratulations! Let us know when the votes are in!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.atrsc.org/club-officials

Just wanted to let you guys know ITS OFFICIAL  I havent gotten any contact info from members in my area but Im super sad. A breeder that provided one of my best herd does is getting out of tans  I know there is a lot of drama in our club but I wish people didn't get so serious about it :/ 

Also a youth in my area that I got started in them is also selling out  At least she is giving me a doe from it all 
Leelou's Candy after getting 3rd Runner up for BIS


----------



## DharmaBuns (Jan 30, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSS!!!!!

We need someone sane on the BoD!


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jan 30, 2013)

congrats!!! how exciting!!!!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you and LMAO elizabeth!!!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 30, 2013)

Woohoooooo :bunnydance::grouphug


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 30, 2013)

:toast:


----------



## DharmaBuns (Jan 30, 2013)

woahlookitsme said:


> Thank you and LMAO elizabeth!!!




It's really too bad that the "drama" of the club in the recent year has started to turn people away from the breed. It got REALLY bad here in Michigan, but I think that now that a few of the more 'hostile' members have left the breed things will get back to normal. 

I think you will be a great director. You seem to have a good moral character and won't be swayed or bullied into doing things you don't think are right.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 30, 2013)

I am pretty neutral and dont get into the drama. Thank you for that and I'll be nervous when it comes time to vote. Not about voting itself but if I will properly represent my district. I've never held a position like this before. I hope they get me a contact list soon


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 5, 2013)

This sounds awesome....


----------

